

Apple’s full change log for iOS 5 beta 4 - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/22/apples-full-change-log-for-ios-5-beta-4/

======
btn
This isn't a full change log, it's just a list of known issues changes between
releases.

------
rmoriz
on-device/over the air upgrade works now!

